# My Story About a Certified Organic Probiotic



## 14561 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,I've long suspected that I have IBS. Although I've never been officially diagnosed by a doctor, a good friend in Residency and another good friend who is a licensed Physician's Assistant, both agreed that the pain and uncomfort I feel are most likely symptoms of IBS. I've resisted seeing a doctor about it, because I am only 25 years old and I can't stand the thought of being on a medication for the rest of my life. I know that I don't have the greatest diet and I've long believed that I should be able to relieve my pains by eating better and healthier and more recently by practicing yoga. I recently got involved with a company because of the certified organic skin care products they were making and found that they also produce a probiotic called In-Liven - a "certified organic probiotic superfood". I had never even heard the term 'probiotic' before that, but I've since done a lot of research and really believe this is an amazing product. It's made of 26 certified organic living whole foods that are pre-digested by the complete Lactobacillus family of bacteria. It's bottled in a powdered food state, which means the nutrients from the food can be immediately assimilated into the body - without the body having to break down a pill, and that the bacteria live in a dormant state which eliminates the need to refrigerate the product. I listened to an hour long interview with the creator of the product - who's been in the nutrition industry for over 20 years - and so much of what he said resonated with my own beliefs that what we eat directly affects how our bodies react and that there no "miracle product" out there that can heal the body - but that products like In-Liven provide our bodies with the bacteria and nutrients it needs to heal itself. Because of certain financial issues I can't order the product until July 1, so I cannot give a personal testimony at this time - but I also can't tell you how excited I am to try it, and how I've been literally counting down the days until I can order it. I have personally heard an incredible number of stories from other people who have taken it, and it's truly inspiring.More information about In-Liven as well as a PDF article about bacteria in the body can be found at: www.CafeOneOrganics.com/In-LivenAlso, please feel free to contact me if you have any questions about In-Liven. I'd be more than happy to answer them!







To healty, happy bodies,Maria


----------



## 14561 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,I wanted to write an update since I know there's been some interest in In-liven from my previous post, and I've now been taking it regularly for almost 2 months.I can honestly say that I haven't had any digestive problems since I started taking it. I used to get sharp pains at a couple different points in my intestines that would literally take me out for the entire night. But my whole system just works now, and I haven't had a single pain since I started taking it. It took about 3-4 days to really feel good after I started taking it. I had a small headache the second day, and a little bit of an upset stomach at first, but I think it was just my system getting itself in order, and things have been great ever since.I also have stopped drinking coffee in the mornings. I used to swear that there was absolutely no way I would ever survive work without the caffeine. But I take In-liven by mixing it with a glass of juice in the morning, and it just seemed wrong to follow it up with coffee, which is something that can destroy the good bacteria in your body. So I didn't drink it the first day, and then the next, and now here I am - caffeine free in the mornings. And I never get sleepy anymore either.Anyway, I hope that there's at least one person out there who sees this message and finds the same success I have with In-liven. I feel so great about how I'm taking care of my body.As I said before, please contact me if you have any questions about In-liven - I truly feel this is an absolutely amazing nutritional and probiotic product.Thanks!Mariawww.CafeOneOrganics.com/Inliven


----------



## 14032 (Apr 2, 2005)

Why don't you have a colonoscopy just to make sure you don't have another problem. I thought I had IBS for yrs. Turns out it was UC. If I had known it was UC I probably could have avoided it getting worse. It certainly won't hurt getting a scope. Then you will know.


----------



## 14561 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi catbird,Thank you for suggesting that. I didn't know anything about UC before, and now I do, and I will definitely discuss it with my doctor. I found some good information here for anyone who's interested.Some of the symptoms don't seem like they quite apply to me - but I was really surprised to read that it can start between the ages of 15 - 30. Thanks again,Maria


----------

